# 4th of July float



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

last year we made a "Sockeye Salmon Dragon" out of plywood and attached it to our jet boat for the 4th of July parade. than filled the boat with little Vikings who threw candy at the fine folks along the route. All the shields on the side of the boat as well as most of the Viking weaponry, and the Captain America shield were cnc projects. 

Anybody have any cool July 4th parade ideas??

Today the dragon is part of the sign and the taco stand on our property.. ( they serve the most wonderful blackened sockey salmon tacos in the world.)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Scott, you are making my mouth water, Salmon Taco's mOHhhhhhhhhh Yeah!!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scott that made a good looking dragon, great idea. If I think of something that will top that I let you know but don't hold your breath waiting.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Scott,


Your dragon took me back eleven years to some great memories! The gentleman in the Viking helmet was retiring after many years, we had a little fun on his final assignment. Amazing what can be done with a jig saw, some scrap wood and a little paint. 

Thanks!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

LMAO, what fun, Great party,

Herb


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

kp91 said:


> Scott,
> 
> 
> Your dragon took me back eleven years to some great memories! The gentleman in the Viking helmet was retiring after many years, we had a little fun on his final assignment. Amazing what can be done with a jig saw, some scrap wood and a little paint.
> ...


very Cool Doug, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Scottart said:


> very Cool Doug, thanks for sharing.


Sorry about Hi-jacking your thread. 

Maybe this year do a chariot themed float?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

kp91 said:


> Sorry about Hi-jacking your thread.
> 
> Maybe this year do a chariot themed float?


no problem, that's part of posting, to see what else pops up. pretty cool.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is why it's great to revisit older posts, sometimes the best comments come in a few days later, sometimes that's years LOL.


----------

